# Shout out to Blackadar Boating



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

I finally scored the coveted Middle Fork permit this year. About a month ago, I asked about companies to use for shuttles in that neck of the woods. Many on this site suggested Blackadar Boating, so we went with them. They are a great company with exceptional service. I highly recommend them.

Cheers!


----------



## bigwaterjim (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got off the MFS and also used them for shuttling 5 trucks and some trailers. No issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Shuttled two vehicles for us without incident. Can recommend.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Good to hear. We're using them for a Main trip next week.


----------



## idayak (Apr 8, 2008)

Plus they are the family of the legend himself.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got off the middle fork. Used them, again, with zero problems. Even took our trash.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just got off main Salmon and used them for shuttles and a boat rental. They were great, although some of the rental gear could have been nicer, I suppose (fire pan was decrepit, one drybox had leaky gasket), but boat itself was real shiny.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got off the Main Salmon and our group used Blackadar for the shuttle. We were about 4 miles from Corn Creek when our truck got a flat. So I swapped out to the spare and found it was low on pressure ( note to check that in the future) and the wrong size ( will get that fixed too). We limped the truck into Corn Creek and a couple of the ladies from our group started off to Salmon with the flat tire and planning a long drive while we rigged boats. They made it a couple of miles to a local bar along the river and found lots of help. Jim (a jetboat operator we had met a few years prior) took the flat into Salmon to Blackadar (thanks Jim!) and the great group of people at Blackadar used a part of our $100 gas deposit to buy a used tire. They installed the tire and the truck was waiting for us at the takeout all repaired and ready to go. Awesome service!!!! I would highly recommend them. It also reminded me what good people can be found on the river. I will try to pay it forward. Thanks again to All those that helped.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

